# Masonic pocket watches.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Recently I bid on a nickel cased Masonic watch on ebay. Because I was away for the week of the sale I left a high bid to allow some leeway. To my surprise when I returned home I found the watch was mine, but it had taken nearly all my bid. When I received the watch it was in good order with a highly polished case, perfect dial, and fitted with a swiss 7j 3/4 plate Atlas movement running strongly, all I have done is replace the crystal. My question is why are these watches so in demand, are there many Masons out there looking, or are they just in short supply. Maybe there are many collectors like myself who just wish to add one to their collection. Your thoughts please.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Nobody would know if there were many masons watching. I worked for a company 9.5 hours a day for 2 years and I could not see they were there until I worked out certain people appeared to be helping each other and leaving others out. I then looked up the company name with masons and low and behold the business location was a masons lodge lol. I could not handle it and had a funny turn and have hated the masons ever since because I see them as secretive liers, I would never have known they were there unless I was clued on. They give all the good work to each other and as a result others don't get anywhere.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

xellos99 said:


> I could not handle it and had a funny turn and have hated the masons ever since because I see them as secretive liers, I would never have known they were there unless I was clued on.


 I gather from this that they didn't ask you to be a member then... :biggrin:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

artistmike said:


> I gather from this that they didn't ask you to be a member then... :biggrin:


 Does not matter, as far as I can tell they are boring, overweight upper middle class golfers with diesel mercs.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Got a link or pictures etc? What specifically makes it a masonic watch? Anyone can print or engrave anything on the dial/case.

I was recently informed by my personal tutor that there is a heavy masonic presence within the upper echelons of the university, with a regular occurrence of helping some, sticking the finger up at the others, much like xellos mentions.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

hughlle said:


> I was recently informed by my personal tutor that there is a heavy masonic presence within the upper echelons of the university, with a regular occurrence of helping some, sticking the finger up at the others, much like xellos mentions.


 It's amazing if they are so secretive that there are so many apocryphal stories, like those, that go around .... :biggrin:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I'm 33, average weight, not a fan of golf and don't drive a Merc. If I did it would be petrol.

You'll never know if I'm a member of the Freemasons though, because we they are a secretive bunch... :blind:



artistmike said:


> It's amazing if they are so secretive that there are so many apocryphal stories, like those, that go around .... :biggrin:


 Coz' it's utter tosh, just tin-foil-hattery by people who have read one too many Dan Brown books.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Coz' it's utter tosh, just tin-foil-hattery by people who have read one too many Dan Brown books.


 Well if there are a fair few in a random town in wales with a population of 5000 then it does not take Sherlock to figure out there are most certainly in numbers in Bolton with 140,000.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

xellos99 said:


> Does not matter, as far as I can tell they are boring, overweight upper middle class golfers with diesel mercs.


 I'm sorry but you have no clue what you are talking about, why do you feel the need to mock so harshy something that by your own admission know [email protected]#k all about


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Docta13 said:


> I'm sorry but you have no clue what you are talking about, why do you feel the need to mock so harshy something that by your own admission know [email protected]#k all about


 Ignorance and fear are probably have probably been the biggest drivers of hatred by humans, unfortunately. Hating something you know very little about seems to be a very common occurrence these days...


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I hate the unknown, but really detest the known unknowns.. The unknown unknowns are a mystery to me though.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

SBryantgb said:


> I hate the unknown, but really detest the known unknowns.. The unknown unknowns are a mystery to me though.


 What a pointless post


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Docta13 said:


> I'm sorry but you have no clue what you are talking about, why do you feel the need to mock so harshy something that by your own admission know [email protected]#k all about





Docta13 said:


> What a pointless post


 You have a bad attitude. I noticed it before many times, I wont reply to any of your posts again.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

xellos99 said:


> You have a bad attitude. I noticed it before many times, I wont reply to any of your posts again.


 You know nothing about me, dont reply to any of my posts thats fine. But also dont get the arse when someone confonts you, Sometimes people who have strong views on subjects express it to much in their posts, there is no need as you will undoubtedly upset someone in your path. There seems to be a lot of single minded views on here at the moment.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

xellos99 said:


> You have a bad attitude. I noticed it before many times,


 You can say this to someone when you define a whole group of people as ... " secretive liers" and " boring, overweight upper middle class golfers with diesel mercs " Is that the sort of attitude we are supposed to emulate?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I think masons are on the decline in this country, I Knew a guy who was one who said a lot of the lodges were merging due to lack of members.

Masons are about as sinister as girl guides and if you feel threatened by them it probably says more about you than anything else.

I'm the first of my family in generations not to be a mason and I've got some lovely jewels as heirlooms, quite collectible so that is the probable reason for the value of the watch too.

I'm thinking of using my dad's old pinny case as a watch storage box.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

hartley353 said:


> Recently I bid on a nickel cased Masonic watch on ebay. Because I was away for the week of the sale I left a high bid to allow some leeway. To my surprise when I returned home I found the watch was mine, but it had taken nearly all my bid. When I received the watch it was in good order with a highly polished case, perfect dial, and fitted with a swiss 7j 3/4 plate Atlas movement running strongly, all I have done is replace the crystal. My question is why are these watches so in demand, are there many Masons out there looking, or are they just in short supply. Maybe there are many collectors like myself who just wish to add one to their collection. Your thoughts please.


 Does that movement usually demand a good price?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

i know nothing about Masons, but a few in my family have been Masons, most lodges they were in got involved with local charities and did loads for the community, i dont know of any harm being done by Masons or in the name of Masons, it is rumoured they were linked to the Crusades and the Templars, if true it is quite a heritage and maybe not one to be feared IMHHO :yes:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

What xellos and I have mentioned has nothing do do with some sinister dark organization. More about nepotism within companies who's upper level staff include freemasons.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

artistmike said:


> You can say this to someone when you define a whole group of people as ... " secretive liers" and " boring, overweight upper middle class golfers with diesel mercs " Is that the sort of attitude we are supposed to emulate?


 My attitude is very good. I do however have a very bad attitude towards societies who give work and promote each other regardless of who is the right man for the job.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

xellos99 said:


> My attitude is very good. I do however have a very bad attitude towards societies who give work and promote each other regardless of who is the right man for the job.


 But in truth, you don't know they do that, you're just repeating rumour and innuendo from a position of ignorance.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

hughlle said:


> nepotism


 That`s a great word to describe what I was trying to say.



artistmike said:


> But in truth, you don't know they do that, you're just repeating rumour and innuendo from a position of ignorance.


 I worked within a company for 2 years that was owned by a mason. I worked it out because of favouritism within the company that prompted me to search the company name with mason and low and behold their business location was listed as a lodge. Funny enough a pub within throwing distance was called the freemason`s arms lol.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

xellos99 said:


> I worked it out because of favouritism within the company that prompted me to search the company name with mason and low and behold their business location was listed as a lodge.


 Are you seriously trying to tell me you had worked there for two years an you hadn't noticed a freemasonry lodge was there? ... They aren't exactly hidden, they are usually quite big buildings ! ... :biggrin:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Normally with a Masonic symbol or the words " Masonic Hall" on the front :laugh:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

artistmike said:


> Are you seriously trying to tell me you had worked there for two years an you hadn't noticed a freemasonry lodge was there? ... They aren't exactly hidden, they are usually quite big buildings ! ... :biggrin:


 There was a visible one in the town with its own private car park and sign outside.

This one was different, it was right under people noses but no indication of anything.

But the address came up as a ( local valley name ) lodge of freemasons, and a telephone number.

The whole business was sold a couple of years later and no longer exists but I do know the owner was buying huge ex factories that had gone under or moved to countries with cheaper labour costs.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

xellos99 said:


> This one was different, it was right under people noses but no indication of anything.


 Well that's very strange because Freemason's Hall's aren't secret places, in fact if you look in your local telephone directory you'll find your local one and no doubt they would be very happy to show you around... You seem to have quite a few misconceptions about Freemasonry to be honest.... :biggrin:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

artistmike said:


> Well that's very strange because Freemason's Hall's aren't secret places, in fact if you look in your local telephone directory you'll find your local one and no doubt they would be very happy to show you around... You seem to have quite a few misconceptions about Freemasonry to be honest.... :biggrin:


 It was a high street shop. Try getting your head around that, I could not


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Mmmm is this thread about Masonic watches....?

I would love to learn more

Mike


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

dobra said:


> Mmmm is this thread about Masonic watches....?
> 
> I would love to learn more
> 
> Mike


 Back in the day of course it was more common to see Masonic symbols on watch fobs than dials and if you Google 'masonic watch fobs' you'll see a huge diversity of them and I suppose that the dials were a logical progression but never as popular and you still see a lot less quality in terms of dials than fobs...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Freemasons have long been masters of design, have a look at the Masonic Ball/Masonic Cross pieces - absolutely exquisitely made. Watches, fobs, jewellery, trinkets...all once made by master craftsmen, who of course were the foundation of the Freemasons (captains of industry) and remain so now - albeit in much smaller numbers.

Jobs for the boys and secret handshakes all sounds very appealing, a bit cloak and dagger and what have you, but it's bull-sheeet. The Masons now host charity events and organise fancy dinner dances, as well as getting lavishly pissed amongst good company. There will always be a bit of back-scratching going on, but that happens in any organisation/group/club, always has and always will. Same as you might get a couple of tradesmen who drink in the same pub chucking each other work where they can. Or two members of the same golf club.

Sorry Xellos, I have no issue at all with you and really enjoy seeing you on the forum, but on this occassion I have to strongly oppose your views and opinions - I think it's whacked-out conspiracy theorist lunacy.

The freemasons are ordinary people making a living and grinding it out like everyone else.


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Still waiting to see a pic of the watch lol, I bought a masonic long case clock the other week at the local auction, not seen another one like it.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Strange the response to my question. The masonic watch was bought because I wanted one for my collection, and I think them attractive. Twice in my lifetime I have been invited to join, and both times I politely declined. Both people who invited me are still friends, and are aware my non acceptance was not prejudiced just that I do not have the available time to be a committed member. Neither of these friends speak of their lodge actions, and I respect their privacy, and find nothing suspicious in it. Sorry for not submitting images but I have given up trying on here, though I am grateful for the help that has been offered by many members.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this thread last year, but as an ex-Mason, I thoroughly concur with Kevkojak's remarks, and the old urban myth that Masons will help you to get on in business is just that...a myth. In fact it's such a frowned on thing within the order that anyone caught doing it is liable to expulsion from the Lodge. The lodges are declining, and merging, as there seem to less and less people joining. In my Lodge, all of the members were older gentlemen, myself and my brother being the youngest there at 60 and 48 respectively. I believe that since I left (It was my old school Lodge) the lodge has been merged with others in the area.

I response to the request to see a Masonic PW here you are. This is mine...it's an Elgin, in a green gold case.









It was worn with a double Albert, a gold soveriegn case and one of two fobs. In the following pic, the watch is a Waltham.










Masonic ball fob. This opens up to reveal Masonic symbols. I don't have any pics of it open, as my brother has it ATM, but will take some when he returns it in a couple of weeks.










Square and compass fob.










Gold soveriegn case open and closed.


----------

